
Co-op that blocked the sale of .org plan to democratise parts of the internet - dorfsmay
https://coop.exchange/blog/7062477b-9e8d-11ea-b711-06ceb0bf34bd/the-co-op-that-blocked-the-sale-of-the-org-domain-to-private-equity-has-a-plan-to-democratise-large-parts-of-the-internet
======
dorfsmay
CCOR site: [https://www.ccor.org/](https://www.ccor.org/)

